# Spongebob Schwammkopf 3D: Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (5. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spongebob Schwammkopf 3D: Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spongebob Schwammkopf 3D: Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## Wamboland (5. August 2014)

Sieht doch ganz niedlich aus ^^


----------



## PCamateur (5. August 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz niedlich aus ^^



find ich auch^^


----------



## legion333 (5. August 2014)

Was ist denn bitte aus dem Spongebob geworden, mit dem ich aufgewachsen bin?  Die hätten das ganze besser nach dem Film 2004 eingestellt, danach ging es mit der Qualität der Serie steil bergab. Über die alten Episoden kann ich mich heute noch amüsieren


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2014)

ich weiß nicht, der ist mir zu Debil und dem fehlen die ganzen Spitzen eines Groening, Trey und Parker


----------



## Monalye (5. August 2014)

Großartig, ich liebe Spongebob, dieser Film wird Pflicht  
Der Trailer sieht vielversprechend aus, schade, dass es noch so lange dauert, im TV laufen kaum Folgen die ich noch nicht kenne.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (6. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, der ist mir zu Debil und dem fehlen die ganzen Spitzen eines Groening, Trey und Parker


Spongebob war ja noch nie so böse wie jetzt south park, hat aber durchaus seinen charme. Im Endeffekt haben es die Autoren hin bekommen eine Serie zu entwerfen, die Kinder anspricht, bei der sich das erwachsene Publikum aber auch angesprochen fühlen kann. 

Ob der 3D Film das auch noch kann sei mal dahingestellt, angeguckt wird er dennoch


----------



## Dosentier (7. August 2014)

Seitdem Partick eine andere Synchronstimme bekommen hat, gefallen mir die Folgen nicht mehr so wirklich.
Ich hätte mich auch eher über einen klassischen Spongebob Film gefreut, der ohne Reale Darsteller auskommt.
So wirkt es dann doch eher wie "Die Schlümpfe" Kino Filme


----------



## Enisra (7. August 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Spongebob war ja noch nie so böse wie jetzt south park, hat aber durchaus seinen charme. Im Endeffekt haben es die Autoren hin bekommen eine Serie zu entwerfen, die Kinder anspricht, bei der sich das erwachsene Publikum aber auch angesprochen fühlen kann.
> 
> Ob der 3D Film das auch noch kann sei mal dahingestellt, angeguckt wird er dennoch



die Simpsons waren es aber und trotzdem findet man dort eben solche Kommentare auf die Aktuelle Gesellschaft, Southpark geht dabei nur mit dem Holzhammer drauf


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Simpsons waren es aber und trotzdem findet man dort eben solche Kommentare auf die Aktuelle Gesellschaft, Southpark geht dabei nur mit dem Holzhammer drauf


Ne, subtil war south Park noch nie. Wobei sie vom fäkalhumor der ersten Staffeln inzwischen etwas weg sind.


----------

